# Any Good Home Brew Shops In Coffs Harbour?



## brotom7 (16/4/09)

I'm moving to Coffs Harbour in a couple weeks so I wonder if anyone knows a good home brew shop with a reasonable selection of grains down there.
Or in Port Macquarie as I will drive down there every other week.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/4/09)

No...

The only brew decent brew shop in town wont stock grains or liquids as he doesnt have a market for them, other than that he has a decent shop and does Co2 refills..and he is a nice bloke

AS you are moving, let me know as I buy from Craftbrewer and we can share the freight costs...I regularly go thru Coffs for work so drop off will be at the Boss's expense

You will be welcome to brew with me at my place...and I have trained the kids not to bite strangers... :lol:


----------



## brotom7 (16/4/09)

Cheers for that, I started to figure it would be hard to find a shop with grains after hours of googling.
Well, at least there is CO2 refill.
It will take a few months before the brewing stuff comes down there as SWMBO stays behind a couple of months before she and the stuff is shipped down but I'll send you a pm once I'm ready to get some grains.

Good thing you got your kids trained, mine still bites both strangers and myself


----------

